
Service Fabric is going open source - stanzheng
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/azureservicefabric/2018/03/14/service-fabric-is-going-open-source/
======
keithnoizu
I used to work on the comp-app team at Microsoft, which was semi related to
service fabric. It's not a bad little platform will be interesting to see how
it fairs in open source.

~~~
kerng
Thanks. I was curious on how this relates to Kubernetes, but haven't used
either of the two. Are they comparable?

